# Count to Infinity



## Wang (6. Aug 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin gerade in der heißen Phase der Klausurvorbereitung in Rechnernetze und kämpfe leider mit einer Aufgabe:







Die Lösung:







Ich kann leider überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, nach welchem Schema die Werte nach der 1. Zeile vergeben werden ???:L

Wahrscheinlich ist es leichter als ich denke, aber der ganze Streß macht mich blind...

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn sich das jemand ansehen und mir helfen könnte!

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!


Gruß
Wang


----------



## muckelzwerg (6. Aug 2011)

Es geht doch um den Unterschied zwischen a und b. Bei Variante a schaukeln sich die Router hoch, weil sie glauben, ein anderer könnten das Subnetz von A noch erreichen.
Wenn die direkte Verbindung zu A ausfällt, hat Router B immernoch eine zweite Route über Router C eingetragen (bzw. bekommt sie angeboten).
Die Kosten dafür sind KostenVonCnachA + KostenVonBnachC = 2 + 1 = 3.
Dass die Route von C nach A aber über Router B läuft, weiß Router B nicht. 
Also aktualisiert er seine Tabelle und wechselt von der direkten Anbindung an A auf die etwas schlechtere Alternative über C.
Sobald C bemerkt, dass B seine Kosten für die Verbindung nach A erhöht hat, muss er darauf reagieren und seinerseits die Kosten erhöhen. Er geht davon aus, dass A über B erreichbar ist.
Also setzt er seine Kosten von C nach A auf KostenVonBnachA + KostenVonCnachB = 3 + 1 = 4.
Im nächsten Schritt steigt auch Router D noch mit ein und sie hüpfen dann alle drei immer weiter nach oben mit den Kosten, bis sie bei 15 ankommen.

Bei Variante b passiert das nicht. Router C hat die Verbindung zu A über Router B bekommen, also bietet er ihm rückwärts nicht wieder diese Route an. Dementsprechend hat B keine Alternative zur direkten Verbindung und schaltet die Route direkt ab.
C und D folgen direkt einen bzw. zwei Announcements später.


----------



## Wang (6. Aug 2011)

Vielen Dank für die sehr gute Erklärung, muckelzwerg! 

Jetzt ist es mir endlich klar geworden.


Gruß
Wang


----------

